# convergence



## chocho61 (Nov 23, 2009)

How do you straighten out the lines? The left red line is not straight- it veers up a little- 3/4 of the screen is fine- its just the left upper corner that is off.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That would depend on the brand and model of the set. It may or may not be within the ability of the set to correct, but I cannot even begin to guess without knowing what set you are talking about.


----------

